# Grassy Sound 06 25 09



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well go to the half bridge at grassy sound around 11 am this morning just at high tide. There were a few people on the bridge but plenty of room was to be had. Had clam, squid, squid heads, spearing, and mackerel. Boss Dogg and I rigged up and let em fly. Tide started to change early, which was no problem. The flatties started to roll in. Just like last year the fish were in the 15 to 17 1/2 inch range and real fat so they have been eatin real good. Boss Dogg and I caught 4 together with 3 shorties and one 18 1/2 inch 2 1/2lber that Boss Dogg managed to drag in. All in all a great day of fishin.


----------



## JfpFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds good Rudde...can you recommend a tackle/bait shop in the area?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sure can*



JfpFish said:


> Sounds good Rudde...can you recommend a tackle/bait shop in the area?


Ya have Hand's Too Bait & Tackle which is just before the Route 109 bridge going into Cape May, Jim's Bait & Tackle which is just OVER the Route 109 bridge going into Cape May, Cape May Bait & Tackle on Sunset Blvd in West Cape May and Jersey Bait & Tackle just as you get into North Wildwood and Grassy Sound Marina at the half bridge itself.


----------



## JfpFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks man. Been wanting to try the half bridge for a while now. Gonna try to get down there tomorrow.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

No problem. High tide should be around noonish. Shoot me a PM if you're comin down. I'll try and get over there. Just look for the big guy with the mohawk and tats.


----------

